# Lets see your homemade vivs:)



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

building a viv or two in the summer 

any ideas?:whistling2:


: victory:


----------



## codyman70 (Dec 3, 2009)

Here's my red headed agama tank.it's 5' 6"x2'x2' 6".my brother built it for his beardie who sadly died last year.what do you think?


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

really nice(Y)


wheres the door?


----------



## codyman70 (Dec 3, 2009)

The lid is hinged in the middle,that lifts for access to it.the agamas seem to like it.it's got plenty of ground space for them to run.it's great watching them chase the crickets,they're very fast lizards.


----------



## jager (Jan 23, 2010)

Here is mine 



















what you think?


----------



## MewPhus (Jan 25, 2010)

In progress. Its developed a bit since then. waiting for aquarius silicone in the post 
Mewphus.


----------



## codyman70 (Dec 3, 2009)

That's a cool set up and cool lizard.what is it,is it a water dragon?


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## jager (Jan 23, 2010)

codyman70 said:


> That's a cool set up and cool lizard.what is it,is it a water dragon?


Cheers dude, its a baby Iggy. he seems to love the mist


----------



## Joel_H (Jun 4, 2009)

MewPhus said:


> image In progress. Its developed a bit since then. waiting for aquarius silicone in the post
> Mewphus.


Still looking good mewphus, keep that thread updated!


----------



## MewPhus (Jan 25, 2010)

snakeman190 said:


> Still looking good mewphus, keep that thread updated!


will do


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Beardie viv


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## codyman70 (Dec 3, 2009)

That's a great set up meko.your beardie must love it.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i'll tell you when there's something in it :whistling2:


----------



## codyman70 (Dec 3, 2009)

Cool set ups ralph.how many do you have and whats in them?


----------



## codyman70 (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh,rite meko.i thought you had a beardie for it.it's still cool though.


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

i have 5 beardies and a kingsnake i have built a couple to sell .


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

built this a couple of years back


----------



## Carolanster (Sep 28, 2009)

Just one CWD.. "Phantom" Viv is 6.5 X 4 X 2.2 ;-) 2nd strip light at the bottom now not shown in pic..


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Exactly the same channel I have my TV on lmao :2thumb:

Wiked viv Meko, I'm hoping to build my first viv this summer and thats given me some inspiration, I've never thought about an L shape but thats the perfect position for where I have my TV so I think its gotta be done: victory:




Meko said:


> Beardie viv
> 
> image
> 
> image


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

all the vivs are amazing loving them and giving me food for thought


----------



## gledhillhx2 (May 23, 2009)

heres a few of mine


----------



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

Meko said:


> Beardie viv
> 
> image
> 
> image



me really really likey. bloody amazing


----------



## linzii (Aug 12, 2009)

these our the plans for our viv in the coffee table style


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

my most natural viv


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

these arw a few of mine in my house at the min


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

where are you going to put the vents, what about making the two ends of the table solid put the vents in them, plus thats going to cost alot in glass as i take it your going to use tempered glass on top.









linzii said:


> these our the plans for our viv in the coffee table style
> 
> image


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

Meko said:


> Beardie viv
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Cudnt you put some MTV on or summat for them beardies instead of sky sports news??
:lol2:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/440198-home-made-vivs.html


----------



## Alister (Jun 3, 2009)

Heres mine that i built last summer :2thumb:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/383165-vivarium-fake-rock-summer-project.html

Check it out it is a full write up of the build which might be useful for you

Alister


----------



## Chewitt (Jul 28, 2009)

ere's a few pics of butch in his new home hope you all like

in this pic i was trying diff things with a hut over the pool with led lights,but decided not to bother in the end.










heres the viv finshed










with led lights on in the pool,looks awsome at night










Basking Area










I used the giant leaves for my waterfall,the water just trickles down each leaf,loogs good with the led lights on.










Butch - would you say he looks healthy?


----------



## angels1531 (Aug 27, 2008)

Heres mine...


----------



## RedDragon619 (Jan 1, 2010)

looking gd ppl. im making a big Viv stack 2 go around my 42" tv so it will have 4 Vivs (2each side on top of eachother) and will have a 8ft Viv across the top joining it all, so it will b 7ft high, 2ft deep and 10ft long. it will house 4 snakes and the big 1 across the top will b 4 2 beardies, and if i need 2 split it then they will still have 4ft each so all will b happy, so time 2 find a snake 4 the spare viv in the stack and then i will have 4 spare Vivs 2 fill :whistling2:
dont tell the mrs :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

can't wait to make my viv/vivs in the summer :2thumb: 

you lot gave me alot of ideas


dont stop posting though, some of these vivs are great 



: victory:


----------



## Kaarn (Feb 3, 2010)

here is my first attemp.



















It is made out of pine, but then sealed many times, plus grouted over the inside. I contoured the front to make it match the cabinet it stands on. The only pain is, i have yet to extend the cupboard back again to take the full width, I already had to do this when i had a fish tank on it, just my luck the viv is even deeper lol.

Ignore the decor as that has just changed again, the little bugger kept hiding away under the log so he has a rock now.


----------

